# Electrical pricing ??'s



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

ih772 said:


> jakeo said:
> 
> 
> > Put a lien on it and get your money back someday. I hope you filed all the pre-lien paper work at the proper times.
> ...


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The property will change hands at some point in the future, you'll get paid then. You may not be around but maybe your kids can enjoy it.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

with these short sales,your not gonna see your money. The best thing about being a mechanical contractor is we are first inline to get a lien payed off, irregardless of how many liens are ahead of you. The ones that I have been paid for recently were in birmingham and they were getting top dollar and it helped that the sale hinged on my lien and the lumber company's to make the sale.

Back in the day and even now, most builders will laugh you right off the site if you want a signed contract with a notice of furnishings in it. Most contracts don't around here. And with that you sneek your notice of comencements in their and it falls on them to properly notify all parties if they don't reveal the financing party. Its a good idea to have contact info for all the people you run into on site, many times they helped me with enuff info to get my money before it was gone. Its the little details that you put together. Also make sure you notify the city of no inspections on your permit or tell them changes were made to your work to reopen the permit, and the inspectors can hold up the final or C of O. Good Luck and God Bless, because its ruthless out there right now.


----------

